# Hips & Hypoglucose



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Phone call 7:50 this morning. Care home gone to get mum up and her foot is turned inwards, swollen & painful.

1 woo woo ride 3hrs in A & E which included 2 hrs in x-ray and confirmed what we all thought, fractured hip. I spoke to the registrar tonight and have to say was impressed, possibly as he was from Wrightington and not wigan. He confirmed mum to have op probably in morning but l have an appointment with the otho surgeon at 08:30 in the morning to discuss it all with him.

Which will be followed by Andy decamping to wigan hospital for 8am on Monday morning to begin a 48 to 72hr fasting while they measure his blood glucose and see when and by how much he goes hypo. 
Bed manger rang him about 14:00 and said admit monday they will send a letter with all the info and put the phone down before he could draw breath... no mention or ward or time and miracle if it arrives tomorrow. 
Possibly as l had a little contretemps with the bed manager as we hadn't heard about an hr before. She said she wouldnt know before Monday or Tuesday, l said he needed to know as had to fast from midnight She snapped he mustn't fast before going in and wouldn't let me speak, so l let loose my cannon over the top of her l said the consultant said he had to fast from midnight the night before admit and if she didnt like it go argue with Dr P..... l heard her teeth nash down the phone :lol:

I asked the ward sister on mum's ward admit time for what he was having she said about 8am not sure on what ward.

Ok l know l am a tad bad tempered at times but l generally try not to be unless l feel deserved and l am weird all the time but isnt it about time bad luck and karma stopped kicking my backside into the following decade


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I do feel for you bulowayolass, as the Scots say 'if it's not snow it's midgies'

hope all goes well for you and yours.

No reason for rudeness form the bed manager, but she probably wont know where the bed will be till you get there. The sooner the lack of care home and long term care establishments is resolved the sooner hospital beds will be used for their designated purpose.
Have not recovered form arriving on the paediatric ward where i worked to find it full of bedridden geriatric patients, and only 2 staff to care for them all.

SOO glad i'm retired

sue
p.s. Wrightington a great hospital, my son was treated there for suspected juvenile arthritis.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Sue.. Met the surgeon and anaesthetist this morning, and Mum first on the list, both of them gave me confidence and mum done and back on the ward. I really hope things have improved there from all the screw ups my parents have faced even though it is obvious from the bed manager that rotted apples (like her) remain. 

Andy is a separate problem he is due in on Monday, ward unknown, time unknown but we guess 8am no letter arrived from the hospital,. 
A & E who do ad hoc admissions said today best thing is to turn up at 8am and go to the surgical admissions they may know where he is to go ... even though he is medical. 
All it would have taken was for the b***dy person to give Andy the ward and time but they didnt so another chat to PALs, actually l get on well with them.

Rang the ward about 10mins ago, Mum back on the ward, sleeping but ok so first hurdle done, but at 86 and poor health a long haul ahead for her


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

PALS have a hard task, but do a good job, used to refer families to them. i was not popular with management though :roll: 
Glad your mum has had her op and hope improvement is swift.
worrying time for you too regarding your partner, hope all begins to get sorted on monday.

sue


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. Dave had a hip replacement at Wrightington on 26th. November. He had an excellent surgeon and was really well looked after on the ward. He was out in four days. He just uses one crutch now if he is walking any distance. Still waiting for physiotherapy. 

Val


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I do hope things go well, it is never helpful to come into contact with someone who has obviously go out of the wrong side of the bed at an ungodly hour and is determined to take it out on everyone.... 8O

You only had a minute or two being lectured by the bed manager - just think of the poor hospital staff who have to put up with 8 hours of their presence....... 8O :roll:

It's enough to drive you to drink (the nearest pub is quite handy but crowded with hospital staff complaining about the bed manager's rudeness). :wink:

We have all had problems similar to that experience - I was scheduled 4 times to have the pin removed from my hip having had it pinned and plated 18 months before and having bent the metalwork..... 

Three times the school arranged a cover teacher and everything else, the lessons were all planned (unusual to say the least for me) and everything was set, three times it was cancelled the night before I was due to be admitted...... :evil:

The school said if the 4th one was cancelled they would pay for me to have it done at the Nuffield (bottom of our school field) but it wasn't and was successfully removed rapidly and efficiently. 

So it does work eventually, just remember the well know proverb;

_*Nihil illegitime carborundum*_ = probably not correct Latin, but who cares...... :lol:

Hope everything goes well and that a rapid recovery is enjoyed by all (you as well) 

Dave

PS If you need a translation do let me know..... :idea:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

My sympathy to those that work with bed managers l used to know a paramedic whose opinion of bed managers matched her behaviour.. he detested them.

Right off for a coffee then get Andy to hospital and start sorting things


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My sympathies, Bulawayo lass, all you want is for your loved ones to be taken care of properly. Is that too much to ask???

Why is efficiency so difficult to deliver these days?

Wishing yours well and safe home soon.

Viv


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Got to hospital and 1.5 hrs monday morning trying to sort things He wasnt on any lists, no one had any info, finally they tracked down the bed manager. finally got told go home wait for a call. That came at 17:30. So he was admitted and at midnight started 3 days (72hr) fast from midnight. 

At midnight last night he had his first meal, 2 lots of sandwiches and a mars bar, he said sandwiches never tasted so good :lol: anyhow collected this morning and now home had lunch out.

And all signs in are he doesn't have insulonoma.. thats the good news, the bad is they are still stumped but several blood tests to get results back from and probably CAT scan next.

No letter has ever arrived from the bed manager.. back to my feelings of her being a lying ..... which if it is same one from when dad was there she blatantly lied then as well. Wonder if she works for the supermarkets doing their beef labels!.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Some good news then bullawa


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry about that

this IPad will finish me off

good news in part Bullawayalass 

How is your mum doing?

Aldra


----------

